# Fun ways to style/braid your horse's mane?



## Jore

One thing that has me so excited about leasing Major is that he has a nice mane that I can play with... which will be easier to braid, come show season.  

I never really did braid Maggie's mane too much, seeing as it was thin and short (though it got better towards the end of our lease, since we were treating it with M-T-G).

Yesterday, I tried what I think is called spanish braiding? I didn't make it go all the way down the mane, it basically just looked like many medium sized french braids. I'll probably try doing the whole mane another time.

But I'm curious if anyone knows some really fun ways to style your horse's mane? 

This new little hobby should hopefully teach Major to learn to stand still... he's still green, so he doesn't quite understand everything yet.


----------



## sonnygrl

there are alot of styles you can do. button braids are cool. standard braids. watever color your horses mane is use a bright contrasting yarn or string to do it or rubber bands if you do it that way just to add some color. for holliday shows you can find beads like a 4 leaf clover for st pats day, santa or xmas tree for xmas pumkin or ghost for holloween and so on and so on and add a bead to one of the braids. scallop braids if your horses mane is a little longer you can add white tape to the braids you see this in alot of dressage shows. just let your imagination play!! i did once with my paint a rainbow theme for a summer show. each braid had diff color string and had a rainbow beed. its really whatever you can think up just be creative.


----------



## shaggy

*Braiding*

Braiding so much and relaxing! I did this braid called a diamond braid with my horses it was fun and cool. it looks cool when your finished! Here check it out!


----------



## MoheganSun

My friend and I loove scalloped braids!
And they're super easy 
(google image)









Just braid the mane in 1-2" braids all down the neck. then simply loop them under the 2nd braid over (like, you're skipping under one braid and using the next one) and secure with yarn or a band!


----------



## Ktibb

I like running braids, and diamond braids as shown above. There are lots of youtube videos on braiding. Running braids can be tricky to keep even if your horse tends to move thier head up and down, so it may take a few attempts before you get it straight, but it's pretty easy to do.


----------



## mumiinek

^ I love this braid. I never managed to make it look nice. Either the braid looked totally messed up in the end or I just simply gave up while doing it. I need more practise!


----------



## QHDragon

I love running braids, they are pretty easy to do, the hardest part is getting them to stay tight.


----------



## mumiinek

^ This is exactly what happens to me! The kinda "blob" almost in the middle. When I'm braiding it it looks fine but when I finish it and look at it it looks exactly like you just posted and it annoys me, I don't know how to get rid of it.


----------



## Ktibb

It can be secured by tieing yarn in it in several spots. It's shown in this video (long begining, but diws show a complete braid)!


----------

